# Facebook. I have no idea what I'm doing



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Soooo, after many, many, MANY months of coaxing, my parents have finally let me get my own facebook page to use as a marketing tool! :greengrin: The problem though, is I have no idea what I'm doing on that website, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to work anything! Tips? Here's the page in general: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Goat-Song ... 1192332583 It's still very much in progress as I slowly figure things out, but it's a start. :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like a good beginning! ANYTHING you do that is related to your goats should be there...wether it be udder pics to milk amounts, feed mixes etc. I am your 3rd "LIKE" lol


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I liked you!
It looks good!
M.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking good! I liked you too! So you are up to 5 now :wink:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I think it looks great so far  I'm your 6th like.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Why thank you guys! :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great start!!
I liked it too.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I would definately like you but I don't do facebook. :shocked:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

luvmyherd said:


> I would definately like you but I don't do facebook. :shocked:


Like

You'll figure it out. :hug:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm your 10th like  Lookin good!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm your 12th like!  Looks good!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I did it too, yesterday. Lots of goat people are likely to find you there.


----------

